#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Branches of Science Explained in Brief!

## saloni

The DIFFERENT BRANCHES OF SCIENCE

*Acoustics  * : The study of sound and sound waves

*Aerodynamics*   : The study of forces acting upon bodies in motion in the air (e.g., aircraft, missiles, etc.)

*Aeronautics*   : The study of all activities pertaining to aerial locomotion (art of flying)

*Anatomy   * :    The science of the structure of th e animal/human body learnt by dissection.

*Anaesthesiology   * :    A branch of medicine concerned with administration of anaesthetics and the condition of the patient while under anaesthesia.

*Anthropology   * :    The study of the origin and physical and cultural development of mankind.

*Archaeology   * :    A scientific study of the material remains of the past as evidence of mans life, culture and history.

*Astrophysics   * :    A branch of astronomy dealing with the physical nature of heav enly bodies.

*Astronomy   * :    The science of heavenly bodies (planets)

*Bacteriology   * :    A branch of microbiology dealing with bacteria

*Biology   * :    The science of living organisms; subdivided into Botany and Zoology

*Biophysics   * :    The physics of the vital processes of living organisms

*Botany   * :    The science of the plant kingdom

*Cardiology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with the heart

*Ceramics   * :    The art of making objects from clay

*Chemistry   * :    The study of elements, their behaviour and laws of their combination, etc.

*Cosmetology   * :    The study of cosmetics and their use

*Cosmology   * :    The study of the universeits origin, nature, structure and evolution

*Cytopathology   * :    The study of diseased cells

*Dermatology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with skin

*Dietetics   * :    The science of diet and nutrition

*Entomology   * :    Deals with study of insects

*Endocrinology   * :    The study of glands

*Genetics   * :    A branch of biology dealing with heredity and the laws that govern it

*Geology   * :    A study of the chemical composition of the earths crust

*Gerontology   * :    A branch medicine studying the ageing process, problems and diseases

*Gynaecology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with female diseases of the reproduction system

*Haematology   * :    A branch of medicine studying blood and its disorders

*Hepatology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with liver

*Horticulture   * :    A branch of agricultural science dealing with flowers, fruits, vegetables, etc.

*Hydrology   * :    The science of water with reference to its occurrence and properties in the hydrosphere and atmosphere

*Hygiene   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with health and its presevation

*Immunology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with the immune system of the body

*Neuropathology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with changes produced by diseases in the nervous system

*Obstetrics   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with pregnancy, labour and child birth

*Oncology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with tumours

*Ophthalmology   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with eyes and related problems

*Ornithology   * :    The science of birds

*Orthopaedics   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with diagnosis and treatment of diseases of the skeletal system (bones)

*Paediatrics   * :    A branch of medicine dealing with child diseases (infants)

*Pathology   * :    A branch of medicine that deals with etiologies, mechanisms and manifestation of diseases

*Physiology   * :    A study of the life processes of various organs of living organisms

*Psychiatry   * :    The study and treatment of mental and emotional disorders

*Radiology  * :    A branch of medical science dealing with the use of x-rays for diagnosis and treatment

*Zoology   * :    A branch of biology that deals with animal life





  Similar Threads: Electronics explained Bhagwati Institute of Technology & Science 2012 Admissions, Branches, Placements Sreenidhi Institute of Science and Technology 2012 admissions, cutoff, branches, Fee Directx Explained Why is 32-bit Software/ OS referred to as x86? Explained here..

----------

